# Результаты обследований (головокружение, шаткость, тошнота)



## Юрий Белов (15 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте!Уже около 10 лет испытываю постоянное чувство тошноты, усиливающееся от напряжения или от эмоциональных ситуаций, лежал в больнице от военкомата, но ничего кроме повышенного внутричерепного давления по результатам рентгена и проблем по РЭГ не находили, делал мрт там же патологий не найдено. Около 5 лет назад добавилась постоянная шаткость и головокружение,делал мрт шейного отдела позвоночника, ничего, кроме небольшого сколиоза и начальной стадии дегидрации дисков не нашли. И вот буквально на прошлой неделе решил сделать комплексно мозг и сосуды, привожу результаты.



МРТ Головного мозга

На серии томограмм получены изображения структур головного мозга

суб-и супратенториальной локализации в режимах Т1, Т2-ВИ, Т2-tirm, толщина срезов 5 мм, в 3 проекциях.

В веществе мозга больших полушарий, ствола и мозжечка очагов измененного МР-сигнала не определяется. Дифференциация серого и белого вещества мозга сохранена. Срединные структуры головного мозга не смещены. Желудочки мозга не расширены, не деформированы. Боковые желудочки симметричны. Субарахноидальное пространство не расширено. Цистерны основания мозга не деформированы. Гипофиз в размерах не увеличен, дополнительных образований патологического МР- сигнала в селлярной области не определяется. Вестибуло-кохлеарные нервы симметричны, не расширены. Дополнительных образований в проекции мостомозжечковых углов не визуализируется. Структуры орбит дифференцированы, ретробульбарная клетчатка не инфильтрирована. Миндалины мозжечка определяются на уровне линии Чемберлена. На задней стенке правой гайморовой пазухи определяется мелкий полип до 6 мм.

Остальные околоносовые пазухи пневматизированы, слизистая не утолщена.

Заключение

МРТ данных за наличие очаговых изменений, объемных образований головного мозга патологического МР -сигнала не получено. Мелкий полип на задней стенке правой гайморовой пазухи.



МРТ сосудов и вен головного мозга

Получены изображения артерий головного мозга на уровне Виллизиева круга. Выполнены срезы в режиме tof-fl 3d-multi-slab, с последующей МIР-реконструкцией изображений.

Визуализируются интракраниальные сегменты внутренних сонных артерий, передние, средние и задние мозговые артерии, основная артерия. Диаметр ВСА на уровне клиноидных сегментов 6 мм, СМА в области устья (с обеих сторон) Змм, основной артерии - 4 мм. ЗМА, ПМА в области устья диаметром 2 мм. Дистальные отделы вертебральных артерий- справа до 2 мм, слева- 4 мм. Передняя соединительная и обе задние соединительные артерии прослеживаются. Отмечается удвоение задней правой соединительной артерии (одна из веточек диаметром 1,5мм, вторая диаметром менее 1 мм). Незначительно 5-образно повышена извитость левой ВСА на уровне инфраклиноидных сегментов. Несколько С-образно вправо извита основная артерия, без сужения диаметра. Формирование основной артерии происходит на правой половине ствола мозга, в основном за счет левой вертебральной артерии. Бифуркация основной артерии происходит в типичном месте. Локальных расширений просвета сосудов на изученных уровнях не выявлено. Корковые ветви передних, средних и задних мозговых артерий достаточно симметричны. МР-сигнал от кровотока умеренно неоднороден на уровне физиологических изгибов артерий (за счет турбулентности кровотока).

Получены изображения вен головного мозга. Выполнены срезы в режимеtof-fl 2d-sag-sinus-obl, с последующей МIР-реконструкцией изображений. Визуализируются верхний сагиттальный синус, поверхностные церебральные вены, глубокие мозговые вены, синусный сток, поперечные, сигмовидные синусы, луковицы и проксимальные части яремных вен. МР-сигнал от кровотока по верхнему сагиттальному синусу несколько неоднороден в нисходящем отделе; кровоток прослеживается на всем протяжении. Синус не расширен. Обычно расположены окружающие синус поверхностные церебральные вены, впадающие в него. Большая вена и нижний сагиттальный синус не изменены. Поперечные синусы прослеживаются, отмечается невыраженная асимметрия между правым и левым синусами (справа диаметр 8 мм, слева 6 мм), МР-сигнал от кровотока несколько неоднороден. Остальные доступные для исследования глубокие мозговые вены нормально развиты и с неизмененным кровотоком. Умеренно неоднороден МР-сигнал от кровотока от яремных вен в проксимальных отделах (справа диаметр вены 10 мм, слева - 8мм). Патологической извитости, дилатации сосудистых стенок сосудов на изученных уровнях четко не выявлено.

Заключение

МРТ данных за наличие аневризм, артериовенозных мальформаций, артериовенозных шунтов и фистул на изученных уровнях не получено. Вариант развития Виллизиева круга, с удвоением задней правой соединительной артерии. Асимметрия диаметра вертебральных артерий (с сужением правой артерии). Некоторая неоднородность МР-сигнала от кровотока верхнего сагиттального синуса, поперечных синусов и яремных вен может являться отображением неравномерности кровотока. Асимметрия поперечных синусов (вариант развития, в пределах нормы).

Целесообразна консультация невролога, дообследование ДО БЦА для уточнения состояния правой вертебральной артерии, по клиническим показаниям- МРТ головного мозга (оценка состояния вещества мозга).



Триплексное ангиосканирование брахиоцефальных артерий

Дистальный отдел брахиоцефального ствола, проксимальные отделы подключичных артерий, общие (ОСА), наружные (НСА), внутренние (ВСА) сонные артерии, позвоночные артерии (ПА) в экстракраниальных отделах визуализированы, проходимы. Регистрируется кровоток по спектральным характеристикам соответствующий артериям с низким периферическим сопротивлением.

Комплекс интима-медиа общих сонных артерий (ОСА) не утолщен - 0,6 мм (норма до 1,0 мм), интима не уплотнена. Атеросклеротических бляшек не выявлено. Ход общих и внутренних сонных артерий прямолинейный.

Линейная скорость кровотока (ЛСК) по общим сонным артериям: справа -148 см/с; слева -130 см/с.

Линейная скорость кровотока (ЛСК) по внутренним сонным артериям (ВСА): справа - 54 см/с (1В 0,53); слева - 63 см/с (1П 0,56).

Ход позвоночных артерий (ПА): слева незначительно деформирован в V1, \/2 отделах (в области С6). Линейная скорость кровотока (ЛСК) по позвоночным артериям (VI отдел): справа - 57 см/с (1К 0,65); слева - 59 см/с (1Н 0,70).

Диаметр позвоночных артерий: справа-2,8 мм; слева - 3,3 мм.

В положении головы прямо гемодинамически значимого градиента кровотока в ПА не отмечается.

При проведении функциональной пробы с поворотом головы отмечается гемодинамически значимый прирост ЛСК в УЗ сегменте левой ПА до 180 см/сек (1К 0,66).

Кровоток по подключичным артериям и в брахиоцефальном стволе - магистральный неизмененный. Внутренние яремные вены не расширены, проходимы. Отмечается незначительное расширение позвоночных вен в сегменте У2 с обеих сторон с увеличением ЛСК до 48-50 см/сек.

Заключение

1.  Деформация левой позвоночной артерии. Нарушение кровотока в левой ПА при выполнении функциональных проб.

2.  Умеренная эктазия позвоночных вен с обеих сторон с признаками нарушения венозного оттока.



Уважаемые врачи! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в этой ситуации. Насколько серьёзны результаты этих обследований, особенно узи шеи. Может ли всё это давать такие серьёзные симптомы, постоянное головокружение шаткость, тошнота и т.д. И что мне делать дальше? Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (15 Окт 2014)

*Юрий Белов*, здравствуйте!
Предоставьте врачам больше информации о себе: возраст, рост, вес, регион проживания.
Обратите внимание, пожалуйста:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Юрий Белов (15 Окт 2014)

Мне 27 лет, рост 170, вес 62, город Москва.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2014)

Головокружения бывают не только от шеи даже реже от шеи:
*Вестибулометрия* — методы исследования вестибулярного аппарата, позволяющие судить о его функции. Результаты вестибулометрии оцениваются по характеру нистагма и вегетативным реакциям  организма.
1. *Калорическая проба* производится медленным вливанием в наружный слуховой проход теплой (t°40°) или чаще холодной (t°18°) воды. В первом случае нистагм направлен в сторону исследуемого уха, во втором — в обратную. Отсутствие нистагма говорит о потере возбудимости лабиринта.
2. *Вращательная проба* производится на вращающемся кресле. Голову исследуемый держит прямо, глаза закрыты. Проводят 10 равномерных вращений сначала в правую, затем в левую сторону. Скорость вращения — 1 оборот в течение 2 сек. После остановки вращения следят за появлением нистагма; исследуемый при этом сидит прямо с открытыми глазами и, не поворачивая головы, смотрит в сторону на палец исследующего, расположенный от него в 25 см на уровне глаза в стороне, противоположной бывшему вращению. В норме нистагм длится около 30 сек. Удлинение времени нистагма указывает на повышение, укорочение — на частичное или полное угнетение возбудимости лабиринта.
3. *Прессорная проба* (фистульный симптом) производится сгущением (или разрежением) воздуха в наружном слуховом проходе посредством баллона Полицера или прижатием козелка. Возникающий при этом нистагм указывает на наличие фистулы (свища) в полукружном канале: при сгущении воздуха в наружном слуховом проходе нистагм направлен в сторону исследуемого уха, при разрежении переходит в противоположную сторону.
4. *Отолитовая реакция Воячека* (ОР) производится на вращающемся кресле. Исследуемый наклоняет голову вниз на 90° и закрывает глаза. Производят 5 вращений в течение 10 сек. Затем 5-секундная пауза, после чего исследуемому предлагают поднять голову и открыть глаза. Резко выраженные отклонение туловища и вегетативные симптомы (тошнота, холодный пот и т. д.) говорят о повышении вестибулярно-вегетативной чувствительности. Отолитовая реакция производится при проф. отборе на работы, при которых необходимо сохранять равновесие в трудных условиях.


----------



## Юрий Белов (17 Окт 2014)

То есть, если я Вас правильно понял, все эти результаты анализов не могут давать такой клинической картины, как у меня и надо искать причину в другом месте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2014)

Такие данные есть у многих, а жалобы только у некоторых.
Разбираться надо.


----------



## Юрий Белов (17 Дек 2014)

Сделал рентген шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами:

Определяется выпрямление естественного лордоза с переходом в кифоз на уровне c2-c5. Снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков c2-c5. При сгибании смещение C3 к переди на 0.2 см по отношении к c4. Разгибание минимальное, без смещения позвонков. 
Заключение: признаки остеохондроза, спондилолистеза.

Вопрос- может ли это смещение давать мою симптоматику, и какова тактика дальнейшая?Мануальная терапия нужна или это незначительно?


----------



## La murr (17 Дек 2014)

*Юрий Белов*, покажите снимки докторам , пожалуйста.
Тема, которая Вам поможет - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Юрий Белов (17 Дек 2014)

Выкладываю снимки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2014)

Скажем так.
При такой картине, ваши жалобы 9симптомы) встречаются чаще.
Мануальная терапия может быть частью лечебного процесса.


----------



## Юрий Белов (17 Дек 2014)

Получается,что это может давать постоянное головокружение и шаткость? Или только при наклоне головы? И как лечиться? Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Lari (17 Дек 2014)

Юрий Белов написал(а):


> И как лечиться? Спасибо за ответы!


*
Для начала сходить на очный приём к Докторам форума из МСК*
https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2014)

Юрий Белов написал(а):


> Получается,что это может давать постоянное головокружение и шаткость? Или только при наклоне головы? И как лечиться? Спасибо за ответы!



А вдруг дело не в шее, в "голове"?
*
Вестибулометрия* — методы исследования вестибулярного аппарата, позволяющие судить о его функции. Результаты вестибулометрии оцениваются по характеру нистагма и вегетативным реакциям организма.
1. *Калорическая проба* производится медленным вливанием в наружный слуховой проход теплой (t°40°) или чаще холодной (t°18°) воды. В первом случае нистагм направлен в сторону исследуемого уха, во втором — в обратную. Отсутствие нистагма говорит о потере возбудимости лабиринта.
2. *Вращательная проба* производится на вращающемся кресле. Голову исследуемый держит прямо, глаза закрыты. Проводят 10 равномерных вращений сначала в правую, затем в левую сторону. Скорость вращения — 1 оборот в течение 2 сек. После остановки вращения следят за появлением нистагма; исследуемый при этом сидит прямо с открытыми глазами и, не поворачивая головы, смотрит в сторону на палец исследующего, расположенный от него в 25 см на уровне глаза в стороне, противоположной бывшему вращению. В норме нистагм длится около 30 сек. Удлинение времени нистагма указывает на повышение, укорочение — на частичное или полное угнетение возбудимости лабиринта.
3. *Прессорная проба* (фистульный симптом) производится сгущением (или разрежением) воздуха в наружном слуховом проходе посредством баллона Полицера или прижатием козелка. Возникающий при этом нистагм указывает на наличие фистулы (свища) в полукружном канале: при сгущении воздуха в наружном слуховом проходе нистагм направлен в сторону исследуемого уха, при разрежении переходит в противоположную сторону.
4. *Отолитовая реакция Воячека* (ОР) производится на вращающемся кресле. Исследуемый наклоняет голову вниз на 90° и закрывает глаза. Производят 5 вращений в течение 10 сек. Затем 5-секундная пауза, после чего исследуемому предлагают поднять голову и открыть глаза. Резко выраженные отклонение туловища и вегетативные симптомы (тошнота, холодный пот и т. д.) говорят о повышении вестибулярно-вегетативной чувствительности. Отолитовая реакция производится при проф. отборе на работы, при которых необходимо сохранять равновесие в трудных условиях.


----------

